

Proposed Privacy Law Demands Court Warrants for Cloud Data - esolyt
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2012/08/ecpa-warrant-reform/

======
dfc
I'm disappointed that the author chose to use the linkbaity verb "demand" in
the title, but used the appropriate verb "require" in the article body. This
is an important legislative development and the title gives the reader a poor
impression of the article's potential merit.

